# Who says older dogs....



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Can't start their first agility lessons at age 15?? 

Zamboni and I just came home from our first agility lesson ever. WooHoo! She loved it! She jumped on the little dog jumps, and figured out the tunnels in NO time! 

This is a Tricks and Agility Class. The nice thing about being a senior is that while the kids in the class are trying learn new tricks, we seniors, who have been around a bit longer, already know about half the tricks.

Who says age doesn't have its benefits?!

She loved class. (She's never been to a formal class before. I trained all her obedience myself.) She seemed to enjoy learning new things. She especially loved the great snacks that I bought her just for this class. 

And, not to be overlooked, it was a nice evening out, leaving the kids (2 year old Camper and the Meri, the Beagle Baby -- zooming around, completely out of control, as always) at home with Dad, while we enjoyed some peace and quiet.









Here's to an active retirement!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

How fun! In Dena's first agility class there were only 3 dogs - her, at 9 days past her first birthday, a Portugese Water Dog, who was a month or two older, and Sundance, a medium sized mixed breed dog, who was 10 years old. He wasn't fast, and at first he had a little trouble with the tunnel (Dad had to put him in a down stay at one end and then call him through from the other), but he was calm, cool, and collected, not to mention having FUN! when Dena & Jibe still learning how to pay attention in such a new and interesting environment. 

GO Zamboni!!!!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Go Boni! How great is that?!?!?!? She's setting the bar pretty high for the other seniors! 

I took Chama through a regular agility class when she was 7. It was also her first class. She was the oldest dog, the only mixed breed and the only dog allowed to be off leash. She learned everything way before the other dogs and was so proud of herself. Like Zamboni, she also enjoyed all the treats she got. 

She will still tunnel if she sees a tunnel structure. Unfortunately she's no longer very stable and her stamina runs out pretty quickly so jumping, etc. is no longer an option. She does love the little trails I take her on up here. She falls down sometimes but still enjoys and adventure!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

thats awesome for you guys!! sounds like fun


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

WAY TO GO ZAMBONI!!! That's fantastic!!!


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Cassidys Mom He wasn't fast,


Fast? Oh wait. We have to be "fast"?? Define "fast," please. 









I'll talk to Boni about this. She might need to work on her speed a little for next week!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

AMAZING! Geesh-I will not tell Kramer-he's still working the kinks out from his bath yesterday. 

I bet that accuracy will count for as much as speed! 

When Kramer was 11 I took him to an agility class. It was an odd class-we started out with a lot of dogs but ended up with a traumatized border collie (who had been attacked by a JRT in the beginning of the class), a timid JRT, an 8 year old rescue basset hound, and Kramer.







The last day of class he and the basset were paired for timed competition against the BC and JRT and won-it was really fun and funny. 








SENIORS!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: 3K9Mom
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Cassidys Mom He wasn't fast,
> ...


Keeping up with the owner?









Sundance and his dad, having slow fun:


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Oh, in that case, we're fine. I'm so busy woo-hooing and whooping it up, I get exhausted!









And Jean, Kramer has a pack to rule, he can't be bothered with such trivialities as agility!


----------



## GSD10 (May 20, 2007)

Well done Zamboni! We should start a Senior's Agility Club...naw I like the idea of our seniors mingling with the younins


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

What a wonderful idea!!! I'm so very happy for both of you!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2008)

That's great Lori! Yay Zamboni! Way to go!


----------

